# Viewing NEF files in Bridge?



## domromer (Aug 16, 2007)

I shot a bunch of raw files and was looking through them in bridge and I noticed the I wasn't able to see a preview for all of them. Some just showed up as the NEF file icon. Any ideas why this is? I opened them in cs3 and they were actual pics. What up? Here is a screen shot of what I was looking at.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 16, 2007)

Bridge can't natively preview NEF as far as I know. Those that do have previews are mini images saved in the file but not in RAW format. I think this happens after you open them in Canon RAW or something, not too sure on the details.


----------



## domromer (Aug 16, 2007)

That doesn't make sense why would some have previews and others don't. They were all shot at the same time and nothing was done to them.

I'll mess with it some more tomorrow and see what happens. I did delete a bunch of pics on the camera that shot some more once i freed up some space, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------

